# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Socjopatia

## whitedream

Od pewnego czasu interesuje mnie 'choroba' zwana socjopatią. No właśnie. Po pierwsze zastanawiam się czy jest to naprawdę choroba jakieś zaburzenie, czy po prostu styl życia ludzi, który polega an wykorzystywaniu innych? Czym różni się socjopata od osoby, która po prostu jest egoistą i nie liczy się z innymi? Czy przy socjopatii diagnozuje się jakieś zmiany w osrodkach mózgowych itp. czy po prostu ocenia się na podstawie czyjegoś sposobu bycia? No bo w jaki sposób stwierdzić, czy ktoś rzeczywiście nie ma żadnych uczuć czy po prostu jest oschły i oziębły i to ukrywa lub jest ostrożny? Wiele osób twierdzi, że socjopatia to jedna z chorób, które w zasadzie nie powinny istnieć i tu właśnie moje pytanie, czy jest to choroba czy naprawde jest to jakiś wymysł? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedzi, po prostu bardzo mnie to ciekawi a nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć odpowiedzi na takie pytania.

----------


## Krzysztof

Socjopatia nie jest dokładniej rzecz ujmując chorobą w ścisłym tego słowa znaczeniu. To zaburzenie osobowości - tak zwana osobowość antyspołeczna, inaczej antysocjalna lub dyssocjalna, dawniej zwana psychopatią. Przejawia się, tak jak Pan(i) wspomniał(a) egoizmem, wykorzystywaniem innych, a także brakiem poczucia wstydu, winy, nieumiejętnością odraczania satysfakcji, często bezosobowym stosunkiem do seksu, upośledzeniem związków uczuciowych z innymi, brakiem wglądu, lęku, częstym okłamywaniem, również skłonnością do łamania prawa.
Socjopatia budzi wiele kontrowersji, jednak nie można stwierdzić, że jest wymysłem, wymówką lub próbą tłumaczenia osób o egoistycznych skłonnościach czyniącym swojemu otoczeniu krzywdę. Na pewno nie można stawiać tego rozpoznania jedynie w oparciu o zachowania antyspołeczne, należy mieć całościowy obraz pacjenta i jego życia, które upoważniają do takiego nazwania problemu. Rozpoznanie zaburzeń osobowości, w tym osobowości antysocjalnej musi być zawsze bardzo ostrożne. Trzeba mieć na uwadze, że cechy zaburzenia muszą być wyraźne, być długotrwałe i zwykle pojawiają się w okresie późnego dzieciństwa lub w wieku młodzieńczym i trwają stale. Nie da się zdiagnozować określonych zmian w mózgu, uwidocznić w badaniu obrazowym socjopatii, potwierdzić jej istnienia w sposób pewny i obiektywny.

----------


## whitedream

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. 
Mam jeszcze pytanie. Socjopata w codziennym życiu ma normalne (tzn. na pozór normalne) kontakty z ludźmi? Nie jest to jakaś jednostka odizolowana od społeczeństwa? I czy każdy socjopata musi mieć problemy z prawem tzn. kradzieże, bójki, zabijanie, czy raczej nie jest to objaw konieczny?
Czym mogą być spowodowane takie cechy socjopatyczne u ludzi jak właśnie brak uczuć, wyrzutów sumienia i poczucia winy w wykorzystywaniu innych? One się pojawiają niezależnie od sytuacji człowieka, czy raczej są spowodowane jakimiś przeżyciami?
Czy to zaburzenie w jakiś sposób się leczy (tzn. wiem, że nie ma żadnych leków na to), chodzi mi o to, czy jak ktoś już jest taki, może z tego wyjść czy już mu to zostanie do końca życia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mąż po 30 latach małżeństwa ma postwioną diagnozę zaburzenia socjopatyczne. Jak namówić go na leczenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś urodził się z trwałym zaburzeniem psychopatycznym, na dzień dzisiejszy rokowanie jest żadne; taki już zostanie. Istnieje powiedzenie, że jeżeli ktoś wyleczył psychopatę, to nie był to psychopata. Nie ma dotychczas żadnych rezultatów w leczeniu psychopatów. W przypadku czystej psychopatii, osobowość jest trwale niezmienna, trwała i nigdy się nie zmienia w przeciwieństwie do ludzi normalnych. W przypadku encefalopatii, np. guz rokowanie jest dobre. Psychopaci mają pełną świadomość swych czynów, dlatego mogą odpowiadać przed sądem. Jednak żadna forma resocjalizacji na dzień dzisiejszy NIE JEST skuteczna. W większości przypadków tego typu zaburzenia są spowodowane przez traumatyczne przeżycia z dzieciństwa. Osoby takie zazwyczaj wywodzą się z rozbitych rodzin, stosowani wobec nich przemoc psychiczną i fizyczną, były zaniedbywane lub odrzucone w dzieciństwie.

----------


## Joanna1234

Mój maz miał wypadek i zaburzenia po nim nic nie pamiętał mówił bzdury Niestety do tego jest alkoholikiem Ma wykształconych rodziców ojciec jego tez jest alkoholikiem jest wybuchowy Maz zaczyna mnie ranić podał mnie do sadu o podział majątku bo chce zdobyć pieniadze na alkohol i hulanki Oskarża moja mamę o wszystko wyzywa a potem jak niby nigdy nic mowi ze powinna zrobic obiad i go zaprosić Podanie do sadu to dobro dla całej rodziny Jak jestesmy wzywani do sadu mowi ze on mnie nie wzywa tylko sad Powtarza to do znudzenia zadaje pytania kto Cie wezwał ? Ja czy sad od kogo masz wezwanie ?? Potem mowi ze ja nie musze przychodzić bronić sie nikt mi nie karze sama to robie Corka powiedziała mi ze ojciec jest typowem przedstawicielem socjopaty P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według definicji socjopata nie ma normalnych kontaktów międzyludzkich, jednak mogę powiedzieć z autopsji to niektórzy mają zdrowe kontakty z ludźmi. Co do kradzieży i zabijania jest to raczej konieczny objaw. Nie spotkałem osoby, która by tego nie objawiała. Socjopata to zaburzenie osobowości przez złe kontakty z ludźmi w dzieciństwie. Teoretycznie zostaje jakaś część socjopaty do końca życia. Tak, są metody "leczenia" socjopatów. Jest leczenie indywidualne i grupowe. W indywidualnym leczeniu chodzi o zrozumienie swoich czynów i samego siebie przez myślenie, trwa to bardzo długo. Grupowe jest skuteczniejsze gdyż polega na wcielaniu się w jakąś postać i zrozumieć co się robi. 
Osoba z zaburzeniem osobowości powinna sama zdecydować czy chce to leczyć czy nie. Dokładnie tak samo jak leczyć uzależnienie od alkoholu czy narkotykach.

----------


## Psychology of Life

Zapraszamy - Psychology of Life - internetowa poradnia psychoedukacyjna - psychologiazycia. com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poszukując opisu socjopaty jestem przekonana , że moja synowa jest socjopatka. To co wyrabia z moim synem przechodzi ludzkie pojęcie . Kłóci sie z nim o wszystko . syn jest kierowcą . Jeździ nocą . Po powrocie chcąc się przespać jest róznie .Raz da mu się wyspać , a innym razem przynosi dzieci do pokoju i każe nimi sie zajmować . Na prośby syna , że musi się przespać robi karczemna awanurę  . Ma straszne wachania nastrojów . Raz jest miła a za moment krzyczy , kłóci sie z każdym . Nie ma żadnych przyjaciół .Są 3 lata po slubie , 2 dzieci . Z pierwszym mężem była mężatką 1/2 roku . Zostawił ją i jak to określił , wreszcie jest szczęśliwy a te pół roku to  był koszmar . Ze mna rozmawiała , bo robiłam jej obrusy , sweterki na drutach . Niedawno zupełnie przypadkowo usłyszałam jak kłóci się  z synem , wyzywa go od debili i stwierdziła , że ma robić co ona każe , bo jak  nie to nie pozwoli mu sie kontaktować z rodziną i dziećmi( syn kocha bardzo dzieci ). Gdy zwróciłam jej uwagę na takie zachowanie , stałam się nastepnym wrogiem . Podłość i mściwość to są jej przyjaciele. Chociaż chwilami myślę , że chyba syn jest chory , bo jak można żyć w tak chorym związku.

----------


## Jaaa

Socjopaci mają inaczej zbudowane niektóre obszary mózgu niż zdrowi ludzie, więc jak najbardziej socjopatia jest chorobą i można ją zobaczyć fizycznie. Są podejmowane (skuteczne) próby leczenia socjopatii poprzez  stymulowanie prawidłowego rozwoju mózgu w obszarach że tak powiem niedorozwiniętych u osób dorosłych.

----------


## stalker8

Mam to skomentować? Ten wpis za moje wczorajsze zachowanie w wątku o masturbacji? Napisałem, co napisałem; chodziło mi o to, że każdą wypowiedź można po swojemu interpretować, a mając pozycję społeczną do tego by rozporządzać czyimś losem - według swojej potrzeby i uzasadniać dobrem ogółu... większość to rozumie i nie ma aspiracji/desperacji by tu coś... pisać jak ja.

W takim razie - niech będzie: cecha osobnicza - "fizycznie widzialna", nie trzeba rezonansu, by stwierdzić, że "nam się nie podoba" - potencjalny kandydat na to by mieć z niego pożytek.
Lepiej przemilczeć. Milczeć, milczeć i jeszcze raz milczeć, jeśli się nie wygląda _fizycznie_, aby wypowiadać - nie szumieć, być cicho. Skuteczne próby stymulacji rozwoju umysłu - bo nie kultury_ fizycznej_ - oczywiście rozumiem, że w więzieniach, albo nawet nie wyobrażam sobie gdzie. W moich badaniach MR, nikt socjopatycznej specyfiki nie opisał, ale domyślam się, że to kwestia odpowiedniego w czasie wykrycia.

A teraz...
Nie wiem... chyba mam ten żal od dziecka, żeby się nad kimś słabszym znęcać. - Jaaa... Co dalej?
Zmiana nastroju. ...Oczekiwałem uwagi, to mam. I? Skoro jestem chory, to chcę być traktowany jak chory, ale - można mnie uznać za... szkodliwego , powołując się na 'społeczną' patologię, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Podcięła Pani moje ego (tak się to chyba określa: ego). Rozumiemy się, chyba. W takim razie jak to zrobić, żebym zapomniał o ludziach z roboty do której chodzę - nie widział ich nigdy więcej. W ogóle o życiu jakie mam i co w nim zrobiłem. Jakie farmaceutyki, żebym nie myślał o tym co mnie dręczy; co mogę po nich robić - chyba nie uczestniczyć z innymi (innymi niż ja) w czymkolwiek. Tylko być sam. Ale jak? Może mi to Pani powiedzieć? Nie może, nie chce - nie będzie mówić - nade mną; ma być to piekło.

... Temat obok: "zaniki pamięci" - tak, kojarzę od paru dni, że chodzi o to - jak mi dziś napisali na drugim forum - wysokie noszenie głowy. Te parę dni wstecz pisałem (...może wczoraj?), że bez sensu innym utrudniać życie... I zanik pamięci nastąpił - "labilny emocjonalnie" jak mi powiedział doktor na komisji wojskowej, prawie 20 lat temu... oraz, żebym prosił o odroczenie służby. Stres miałem po tym taki przez ileś dni, że zacząłem działać i jakoś wybrnąłem, ale strach (czy lęk?) pozostał, na cały okres robienia tych bezsensownych studiów zaocznych i jeszcze... chyba dopiero diagnoza ZZSK, niepełna, a jeszcze długo mi się śniło - wezwanie tam... Cóż - słaby fizycznie i stąd.

Czyli jest Pani tutaj. -_-

----------


## stalker8

Albo nie. Niech będzie jak jest, skoro tak. Nie odszczekiwać się. Zaćpany lekami czy nie - co mi to da? Ktoś mnie polubi za to? Coś otrzymam? Będę chciał dać z siebie, jak nie chcę?
Mam w pamięci ten serial kryminalny - komisarz Aleks; jak policjanci łapią mordercę, a potem się relaksują nad wodą, weseli. Taki film, chory, świat, rzeczywistość; jedna z wielu rzeczy na którą nie ma zaników pamięci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem wysoko funkcjonującą socjoptka. Przestrzegam reguł społecznych Ale muszę się ich nauczyć. Zrobię wszystko dla osób które są blisko rodziny, ale budowanie prawdziwych, emocjonalnych relacji jest dla mnie niedostępne. Rozum zastępuje emocje. Mam nadzieję że nikogo nie poranilam chociaż potrafię być bezwzgledna. Są też tacy jak ja. Trochę mi łatwiej w życiu Ale pewnie moim bliskim nie

----------


## stalker8

Za moją wczorajszą agresję, na drugich forach oraz ten wpis z żalu:
→_medyczka.pl/czy-ktos-ze-mna-porozmawia-60688#post176297_


Dziś rano mam komunikat javascript na stronce z filmami porno, żebym doinstalował kodek, ale że nie jestem "Wysoko funkcjonujący", no to pierwszy z brzegu link z Google nie zadziałał; no to myślę: odinstaluję to coś, co mi jeszcze woła o konfigurację nie mam pojęcia nawet czego - niestety okazuje się, że menedżer pakietów (linux) również nie działa...

Tutaj wykład profesora, o powiązaniu seksu z agresją i doznaniami estetycznymi.
→ _youtube.com/watch?v=xb1yiDqz5os_

A tu, czym w takim razie mogę sobie porno zastąpić:
→_...nie dam linku na YouTube, czym to równie niemożliwym dla mnie dziś podniosłem sobie  dopaminę na rozładowanie i też po tym jest jakby smutek - ...omne animal post coitum [pamiętam z jakiejś książki, ale to bzdura, że każdy ma po tym smutek, raczej myślę, że mało kto]_

A w ogóle to jestem nisko funkcjonalny przecież, jeśli socjopata: Nie obsłużę smartfonu, nie ugotuję zupy; i tak jak pisałem: jak odjadę, odejdę kawałek w stronę miasta, to chcę wracać do domu, bo nie mam swojego miejsca, tylko jakby lęk przed ludźmi.
→ _medyczka.pl/arypiprazol-glenmark-7-5-mg-60385#post176213_

Myślę, że tak z tym zablokowaniem od dziś mogłoby tak zostać. Ale - jak uważacie.

----------


## stalker8

No, ale cóż wczorajszy wpis o paniach psycholożkach... nic, tak je widzę; wolałbym, jeśli do rozmowy, tę starszą, od chorób - nie młodszą od pieniędzy i seksu. Natomiast wiadomo, że one mnie nie.

Stronka, na którą przychodziłem sobie ulżyć. Bo jest niestety tak, że nawet z oglądaniem nie utrzymuję wzwodu, a z samej wyobraźni ciężko już i wtedy sobie kaleczę; jak też już lata temu pod wpływem mojej specjalnej znajomej jednak nie chciało mi się, więc - pisałem tu dawno - że no, stulejka. Ale w końcu rozciągnąłem, polepszyłem?. No i czy nie jest tak, że blokowanie mi tak na pokaz tej czy innej funkcjonalności, komuś sprawia satysfakcję (jakiś czas temu tego typu obrazki zablokowano mi w wyszukiwarce - teraz to).  Sugeruje tutaj Synapsa, że uzależnienie behawioralne... - każdą łatkę można przykleić i jak widać mam już nawet dość.



> potrafię być bezwzgledna. Są też tacy jak ja.[...]


Myślę, że większość jest takich - takie mam doświadczenia. Funkcjonujących chłodno, z satysfakcją - tacy jak wspomina profesor w wykładzie. A o takich jak ja, że impulsywni. Ale to tamci rządzą.

----------

